# Kanten eines verpixelten Tribals abrunden und Graustufen entfernen



## The_Mog (20. April 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Tribal so vergrößert, dass es an den kanten verpixelt ist, benötige es aber in dieser größe. bei allen Weichzeichenvorgängen, die ich kenn und die so etwas in der Art bewirken entstehen allerdings massiv graustufen. Ich brauche das Tribal aber wirklich in komplett weiß.

Wie bekomme ich das hin?

MfG
The_Mog


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. April 2010)

Hallo,

zeig mal das Bild bitte. Mein erster Tipp: mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nachzeichnen dann wird es auch schön rund.


Alex


----------



## The_Mog (20. April 2010)

Hier ist das Bild, einmal mit schwarzem Hintergrund und einmal mit durchsichtigem hintergrund
jpg:






png:


----------



## Zinken (20. April 2010)

Da kann ich Alexander nur recht geben: mit dem Pfadwerkzeug oder gleich in einem Vektorprogramm (Illustrator, Inkscape...) nachzeichnen. Mit reiner Bildbearbeitung wirst Du da nicht zum Ziel kommen und so eine relativ einfache Form ist schnell gemacht. Zumal das Ding auch noch symetrisch ist.


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. April 2010)

Hallo,

nur um die Richtung aufzuzeigen. Die Rundungen sind natürlich nicht perfekt.

Eine Hälfte nachgezeichnet und dann gespiegelt.

Alex


----------



## Mogmeier (20. April 2010)

Hmm,
Das problem dabei ist, das ich in so was total grottig bin. Wenn ich das anchzeichne ist das krummer als vorher.

Wiz zum Teufel bekommst du das so schnell hin?
Kannst du vielleicht diee projektdatei mit dem gezeichneten Pfad hochladen, dann kann ich gucken und lernen


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. April 2010)

Hallo,

natürlich. Hier der einfache Pfad mittlerweile noch etwas runder gemacht.


Alex


----------



## Fuu (20. April 2010)

Hi Mogmeier,
hier mal eine kleine Anleitung für dich, mit dem das kein Problem sein sollte:

Du nimmst das Pfadwerkzeug und malst deinen Trival damit nach. Wichtig: die Punkte immer am Ende und am Anfang einer Kurve setzen und am besten nach jeder Kurve einmal mit alt+linksklick auf den letzen Punkt klicken. (vorher hast du zwei linien die zum Punkt führen, danach nurnoch einen.) das machst du solange bis du fertig bist. die Rundungen müssen jetzt noch nicht gut aussehen, hauptsache die Punkte sind alle gesetzt und du hast eine kompletten Pfad. (siehe Bild 1)

Nun klickst du auf den weißen Pfeil unter deinem pfadwerkzeug damit kannst du die Rundungen nachträglich ändern. also klickst du nun dein Pfad an und siehst an allen Punkten wieder die kleinen Striche. wen du diese nun am ende greifst kannst du die Rundungen einfach ändern bis dir das Ergebnis gefällt. (Bild 2)

Ich hoffe das war verständlich, habs eben kurz in Photoshop gemacht

viel Erfolg 
Fuu


----------



## Mogmeier (20. April 2010)

Vielen dank für die Hilfe, habe allerdings erst heute Abend Zeit das zu testen und werde in der Nacht oder morgen von meinen ergebnissen berichten.

Vielen Dank


----------

